# American Standard Electronic Flush Valves



## Sleuth (Sep 7, 2013)

Is anyone seeing concerns with these valves blowing cartridge o-rings? Do these valves appear to be sensitive to water pressure and/or water hammer? Also, seeing concerns with sensor beam over shooting closet users.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Sleuth said:


> Is anyone seeing concerns with these valves blowing cartridge o-rings? Do these valves appear to be sensitive to water pressure and/or water hammer? Also, seeing concerns with sensor beam over shooting closet users.


Not a plumber here...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tear them out and throw them away...:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Sleuth said:


> Is anyone seeing concerns with these valves blowing cartridge o-rings? Do these valves appear to be sensitive to water pressure and/or water hammer? Also, seeing concerns with sensor beam over shooting *closet users.*


 







These closet users that you speak of, what exactly are they doing in the closet anyway?....


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> These closet users that you speak of, what exactly are they doing in the closet anyway?....


I think he means a water closet user, as opposed to a closet user of illegal substances.


----------

